# Wartime Status?



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

A good buddy reached out to me recently… 

he’s fresh in the army. supposed to have been on his way to airborne school a couple of weeks ago as of now. He also says that his CO’s reasoning for not sending them off is they are currently on wartime status.

This peaks my curiosity , what are we preparing for? So much so that we aren’t sending our troops to AIT?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Any way to corroborate this information?

Biden sent 3K troops to Europe due to the potential Ukraine invasion. Is that sufficient to assume "wartime status"?


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Any way to corroborate this information?
> 
> Biden sent 3K troops to Europe due to the potential Ukraine invasion. Is that sufficient to assume "wartime status"?


i’ve searched and found nothing referencing it recently, although that certainly doesn’t mean that it isn’t happening. 

I suppose the movement of troops could warrant the status, but I wouldn’t necessarily assume it. Perhaps there a larger scale movement coming soon? Time will tell


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Any way to corroborate this information?
> 
> Biden sent 3K troops to Europe due to the potential Ukraine invasion. Is that sufficient to assume "wartime status"?


Looks like Putin may have just been pootin' around. I don't know, maybe testing us. Seeing what would happen if 'the bear shows his claws.' Time will tell.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Has your buddy already had basic training, and then infantry school? With a posting to airborne after infantry AIT?
I can see zero reason to hold anyone back from AIT after basic. If anything a war footing would speed things up, not slow them down.
I did all my training, and active duty, when we had a very hot war in Vietnam.
The Army was cranking recruits through as fast as they could, even those who were marginally qualified physically, medically, intellectually.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Koefe said:


> A good buddy reached out to me recently…
> 
> he’s fresh in the army. supposed to have been on his way to airborne school a couple of weeks ago as of now. He also says that his CO’s reasoning for not sending them off is they are currently on wartime status.
> 
> This peaks my curiosity , what are we preparing for? So much so that we aren’t sending our troops to AIT?


Ezekiel's War perhaps?




__





Verse by Verse Ministry International


Get the latest online Verse by Verse Bible teaching and materials




www.versebyverseministry.org


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I don't see why we're sticking our nose in this - let the neighbors over there handle it or not.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KellyDude said:


> I don't see why we're sticking our nose in this - let the neighbors over there handle it or not.


The defense contractors stand to make big money from a war. So, they contribute sums of money to politicians on both sides of the aisle.
Lawmakers tend to vote the way their big money backers tell them to.

The generals and admirals in the Pentagon like to try out their shiny toys. Very rarely does a flag rank officer remember his roots and stick up for the troops that do the dirty work. Omar Bradley was one, perhaps James Mattis could be considered to be one.

Dwight D. Eisenhower warned Americans about “the vast military - industrial complex in 1960.
He knew what he was speaking about.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Yes, I say the 🚀Military 🏭Industrial 🏥Medical 👮🏼 Prison 🎓College 🐞Homeless complex must be fed 💰


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Has your buddy already had basic training, and then infantry school? With a posting to airborne after infantry AIT?
> I can see zero reason to hold anyone back from AIT after basic. If anything a war footing would speed things up, not slow them down.
> I did all my training, and active duty, when we had a very hot war in Vietnam.
> The Army was cranking recruits through as fast as they could, even those who were marginally qualified physically, medically, intellectually.


AIT and basic training are wrapped up in one package for infantrymen which is known as OSUT "one station unit training" for about 16 weeks. Airborne training is just extra school to attend to afterwards. Seems his duty station he is suppose to go to after he attended Airborne has deployment orders so that's why he's on the fast track to get to his unit.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

KellyDude said:


> Yes, I say the 🚀Military 🏭Industrial 🏥Medical 👮🏼 Prison 🎓College 🐞Homeless complex must be fed 💰


All fed by the taxpayers and most who are busting their behinds to make ends meet and going without.


----------

